# The Two Queens



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The Pompey News tells me that Queen Elizabeth 2 and Queen Mary 2 rendezvous in Sydney harbour on February 20th 2006. It will be the first simultaneous visit by two Cunard Queens to Australia's biggest city since the old Queen Mary and Queen Elizabeth berthed there in 1941 and 1942 on wartime tropping duties. So members in Sydney have a real treat in store, and those living further afield may like to visit Sydney for a break. I would hop on a plane from here if I could?!. In fact, that may well be a lot cheaper as to go as a passenger on QE2 will set you back £120,499 for one half of a Grand Suite for the 108 night world cruise. David Cole


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Two more Queens in Sydney??that calls for a parade down main st.
John


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

A sort of cruise ship Mardi Gras huh? Sydney has a few of them.......


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

But, David, surely, you should be able to negotiate a senior's discount on the whopping 120.499 pounds sterling?

Queens at sea or Queens on Oxford Street (Sydney) , quite a difference I say.....


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Jan u have it wrong....u dont look at discounts when u pay that sort of money..u look at boasting about the price it cost you....oops..sorry, no I will apply now to see if they will give me a seniors discount!!!.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The Winger and BRS on QE2 will be better off than any of us no doubt with the tips they get from people who can afford that type of money. I only knew the Queens at sea Jan?!!. David


----------



## Alan Hill (Jun 21, 2005)

When I took my 10 days on QM2 a year ago almost to the day I don't remember any senior discount, I just remember shelling out the cash! Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA


----------



## Cunarder (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Pompeyfan, I'll pencil that date in the diary. It'll still cost me a 40 minute drive and 3 bucks to get across the Bridge though but I'll wear it and it beats 120K! I've no idea what the references to Oxford Street, Mardi Gras & Queens have to do with Sydney?? (Thumb) 

Cheers
Alan Marsden


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Would cost you more for the same trip over here Cunarder. I have been paying 94.9p per litre for petrol. Not too sure what that is in Aussie cents, but I know your petrol is far cheaper. As for the other members ref to Oxford Street and Mardi Gras etc I think you may find it is Queens of a different kind, although having to do with ships especially P&O during my time. I had this in mind when I chose that title expecting a few witty comments. But I could be wrong?!. David


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Sydney Mardi Gras 2002


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

One pound sterling = A$ 2.46. thats what bank sells at.


----------



## Cunarder (Oct 19, 2005)

Interesting - that would make our fuel about 50p a litre - I'm paying around $1.20 at the moment but it went as high as $1.35+ just recently. It wasn't many weeks ago that around 90c/litre was par for the course. How the hell do you guys live over there?

...my earlier reference to the "Queens" was made with a certain degree of tongue planted firmly in the cheek.... but thanks for the tips anyway guys.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## kelgels (Jan 2, 2006)

*Two Queens*

Excuse me Gentlemen

But the 2 queens are meeting in Sydney on the 20/02/2007 not 2006.

QE2 is due in Hobart on 17/02/2007 then she is off to Melbourne and then will arrive in company of her Little (well its a bit hard to call her little) sister. I belive QE2 will berth at the Overseas Terminal and the QM2 is to berth at the Garden Island Navy base. In the evening I think QM2 is going around 1700 and the QE2 is going around 2300.


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

QE2 is off for a £multi-million re-fit before Her 2006 cruising. (EEK)


----------



## kelgels (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats intresting because she has to have this refit before 2010 to be able to continue cruising. So it looks like Carnival plan to keep her cruising for a while yet then.


----------

